# normies have no Idea what high set cheekbones are



## kegelmaxer (Jul 9, 2021)

they think high set means prominent not literally high set compared to your nose


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 9, 2021)

kegelmaxer said:


> they think high set means prominent not literally high set compared to your nose


if they're flat, you might as well not have them. it's over.


----------



## kegelmaxer (Jul 9, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> if they're flat, you might as well not have them. it's over.


Prominence >> low/high set


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 9, 2021)

kegelmaxer said:


> Prominence >> low/high set


this is true.


----------



## kegelmaxer (Jul 9, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> this is true.








Stacy Only 😛


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jul 10, 2021)

Elab on kegelmaxxing


----------



## kegelmaxer (Jul 10, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> Elab on kegelmaxxing


dunno haven't started yet


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jul 10, 2021)

kegelmaxer said:


> dunno haven't started yet


Jake.


----------



## kegelmaxer (Jul 10, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> Jake.


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jul 10, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> if they're flat, you might as well not have them. it's over.


Keep coping, these are high-set flat cheekbones - 




O'Pry also has negative orbital vector, so his cheek area looks even more flat and yet he has the ideal male cheekbones


----------



## kegelmaxer (Jul 10, 2021)

DevNFS5 said:


> yet he has the ideal male cheekbones


No


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jul 10, 2021)

kegelmaxer said:


> No


There is a whole thread describing his cheekbones to be ideal - 












Male vs Female Zygomatic Region


Anatomy 6- frontal process of the maxilla 7- zygomatic process of the frontal bone 8- frontal process of the zygomatic bone 9- body of the zygomatic bone 10- maxillary border of the zygomatic bone/region 11- temporal process of the zygomatic bone 12- zygomatic process of the temporal bone...




looksmax.org


----------



## AcneScars (Jul 10, 2021)

kegelmaxer said:


> No


Yes


----------



## kegelmaxer (Jul 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Yes


from the front I could agree with you
but there is simply no way O'Pry's 3/4 view is ideal or even close


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Yes


Mogs me chadpreet


----------



## kegelmaxer (Jul 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Mogs me chadpreet


fuarkk me getting mogged in my own thread by 2 chadpreets as a 5'4.25 dravidian-middle-eastern favella mutt


----------



## AcneScars (Jul 10, 2021)

kegelmaxer said:


> from the front I could agree with you
> but there is simply no way O'Pry's 3/4 view is ideal or even close


----------



## kegelmaxer (Jul 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> View attachment 1217983


Inb4 cherrypicked


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> View attachment 1217983


----------



## AcneScars (Jul 10, 2021)

kegelmaxer said:


> Inb4 cherrypicked
> View attachment 1217984


It looks good? Idk what you’re trying to prove by posting this


----------



## kegelmaxer (Jul 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> It looks good? Idk what you’re trying to prove by posting this
> View attachment 1217985
> View attachment 1217987
> View attachment 1217988


this nigger has better cheekbones than opry in the pic I posted






Now in this set the first picture looks insane but the third one and similar angles don't look that great. His zygos aren't that prominent
don't get me wrong the placement is top tier but overall not what I would say the best cheekbones ever


----------



## AcneScars (Jul 10, 2021)

kegelmaxer said:


> this nigger has better cheekbones than opry in the pic I posted
> 
> View attachment 1217990
> 
> ...


Better is a subjective term. @DevNFS5 said O’Pry’s were ideal male cheekbones and he’s right. Facial development is estrogenic and large cheekbones are estrogenic hence they are not ideal ‘male’ cheekbones.

Whether O’Pry’s cheekbones are the most attractive or not is not the point here, they are however ideal male cheekbones


----------



## kegelmaxer (Jul 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Better is a subjective term. @DevNFS5 said O’Pry’s were ideal male cheekbones and he’s right. Facial development is estrogenic and large cheekbones are estrogenic hence they are not ideal ‘male’ cheekbones.
> 
> Whether O’Pry’s cheekbones are the most attractive or not is not the point here, they are however ideal male cheekbones


regardless of what the cause is




this is what I'm trying to say


----------



## AcneScars (Jul 10, 2021)

kegelmaxer said:


> regardless of what the cause is
> View attachment 1217999
> 
> this is what I'm trying to say


Looks too rounded in the morph ngl but a little more projection would make it more attractive


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jul 10, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Better is a subjective term. @DevNFS5 said O’Pry’s were ideal male cheekbones and he’s right. Facial development is estrogenic and large cheekbones are estrogenic hence they are not ideal ‘male’ cheekbones.
> 
> Whether O’Pry’s cheekbones are the most attractive or not is not the point here, they are however ideal male cheekbones


I think that is the right way to explain it, ideal can sometimes detract from what people find attractive, as per me O’Pry has attractive cheekbones, but a lot of people prefer mass like Eriksen or Drago, so as per them that is more attractive


----------



## Preston (Jul 10, 2021)

kegelmaxer said:


> Inb4 cherrypicked
> View attachment 1217984


His cheekbones are recessed from the 3/4th but they are very high set and compact and he is very lean that's why it looks good from the front. His ogee curve starts near the lips for this exact reason.


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 10, 2021)

DevNFS5 said:


> Keep coping, these are high-set flat cheekbones -
> View attachment 1217966
> 
> O'Pry also has negative orbital vector, so his cheek area looks even more flat and yet he has the ideal male cheekbones


they're not ideal the rest of his face is good though


----------



## Yliaster (Jul 10, 2021)

kegelmaxer said:


> this nigger has better cheekbones than opry in the pic I posted
> 
> View attachment 1217990
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree with what you're saying pertaining to O'pry's cheekbones

Don't let the circle jerk gang convince you otherwise


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 10, 2021)

In all honesty cheekbones while important is not the end all be all for men, there's so many Chad's with negative orbital vectors and flat cheekbones. 

For a female cheekbone is everything.


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jul 10, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> In all honesty cheekbones while important is not the end all be all for men, there's so many Chad's with negative orbital vectors and flat cheekbones.
> 
> For a female cheekbone is everything.


Flat cheekbones are ideal in men, negative orbital vector isn’t ideal. Ideal male cheekbones are high, small and flat but sharper than female cheekbones


----------

